# sound blaster live ct4780 drivers installing?



## TITT4TATT

is anybody familiar with installing these creative cards sound cards & drivers to a non oem dell system?[hears a copy of someones post about these cards requiring other oem dell software instaled before these sound cards will work?

"By that, I mean that most people reporting issues were not aware that other drivers were needed on their system BEFORE installing the sound drivers. The system Chipset driver is the main driver people left out"

I'M installing to a non dell system so I' dont have thier MB or chipset drivers

dell support doesn't seem able to help me since the card isn't supported anymore?


sounblaster live ct4780
creative chip EMU10K1-SEF

win98 se


----------



## FreoHeaveho

have you tried creative's autoupdate? it is here http://us.creative.com/support/down.../&hdAllProduct=1&LangID=1033&hdDspLangID=1033


----------



## FreoHeaveho

ps you need to use IE and allow pop ups:smile:


----------

